# Anyone wanna hire a disabled vet or have a internship?



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

Anyone need any tech support help or have a internship. Im a disabled vet and just trying to find something to occupy my time. I don't have to be paided i just need something to do.I just want something to put on my resume. Nothing is going on in this po dunk town i live in texas. I currently attending school online for my bachelors in information technologies..


----------



## shovenose (May 20, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Anyone need any tech support help or have a internship. Im a disabled vet and just trying to find something to occupy my time. I don't have to be paided i just need something to do.I just want something to put on my resume. Nothing is going on in this po dunk town i live in texas. I currently attending school online for my bachelors in information technologies..


Sure, [email protected]


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)

Why you have to use the word "Disable"? Don't try to get a job out of peoples sympathy. Please.


----------



## Damian (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Why you have to use the word "Disable"? Don't try to get a job out of peoples sympathy. Please.


 

You've got to be kidding me.



SgtZinn said:


> Anyone need any tech support help


 

What hours would you be available?


----------



## shovenose (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Why you have to use the word "Disable"? Don't try to get a job out of peoples sympathy. Please.


I wouldn't determine somebody's technical competence by whether they're disabled or not. However, you should have some respect for those that serve our country.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

Im pretty much available up to 11pm cst.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

Lol what else you want me to say that i have prosthetic leg so i think that im disabled. lol


----------



## Damian (May 20, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Im pretty much available up to 11pm cst.


We already have plenty of coverage in evenings... what's your usual daily start time?


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)

Damian said:


> You've got to be kidding me.


Why would I? If I have to hire, even if it is free or paid, anyone who tries to use words "Disable", "Old", "Single mother" etc on their Job application, it goes straight to my shredder. Sorry if I came across rude. I appreciate those who have served our country but you should focus on skill rather than sympathy.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

around 8 am cst


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

disabled vet = tax break !! lol


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Lol what else you want me to say that i have prosthetic leg so i think that im disabled. lol


But why man? Being disable has nothing to do with job. If you are more capable then a person who is physically able , I will hire you in a heart beat.


----------



## Mun (May 20, 2013)

What are you looking to do?


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

basically tech support and maybe some light server administration im just trying to get my feet wet. I dont want to break anything! lol


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

Unpaid internships/jobs are a plague on the American labor force. You should absolutely ask for pay.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

Yea i understand but you gotta start some where also.


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

Yeah but it wouldn't kill a provider to throw some bucks your way in exchange for your time


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> But why man? Being disable has nothing to do with job. If you are more capable then a person who is physically able , I will hire you in a heart beat.


I understand what your saying. Just hiring or having a disabled veteran on staff means tax break. which catches businesses eyes. If it gives me the foot up on the competition well you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Yeah but it wouldn't kill a provider to throw some bucks your way in exchange for your time


I respect that also! lol money doesn't hurt hahah


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> I understand what your saying. Just hiring or having a disabled veteran on staff means tax break. which catches businesses eyes. If it gives me the foot up on the competition well you gotta do what you gotta do.


Do they count unpaid labor for that though? Tax breaks are basically subsidies, so I think they intend for you to receive pay


----------



## Damian (May 20, 2013)

Indeed, we're unable to accept unpaid help. It won't be much, but it'll be more than zero.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Do they count unpaid labor for that though? Tax breaks are basically subsidies, so I think they intend for you to receive pay


 Good question? I have to look at the tax break paper the dept of veterans affairs gave me.


----------



## BlueVM (May 20, 2013)

@SgtZinn - We might be able to offer you some part time work. I currently am in the US Navy, so I understand what you've gone through better than a lot of people out there...

Shoot me an email with any experience you have, what skills you possess and when you're available for work (admin[at]bluevm.com) - The pay may not be fantastic, but we have a good community and loads of support tickets XD


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Expanded-Work-Opportunity-Tax-Credit-Available-for-Hiring-Qualified-Veterans

Looks likely (specifically check forms 5884 and 8850, I think)


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

thanks for the information!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Why you have to use the word "Disable"? Don't try to get a job out of peoples sympathy. Please.





SeriesN said:


> Why would I? If I have to hire, even if it is free or paid, anyone who tries to use words "Disable", "Old", "Single mother" etc on their Job application, it goes straight to my shredder. Sorry if I came across rude. I appreciate those who have served our country but you should focus on skill rather than sympathy.


... whatever shred of respect I had for you is gone.  Are you really so naive that you would immediately disqualify someone being honest about potential limitations?

Let me paint a hypothetical scenario for you.  I run an office with two IT positions available.  One is purely desk work, the other involves a good deal of hardware hands on (which can include heavy lifting, carrying, etc).  I receive Zinn's application for the positions - and as I've noticed that he stated his disability, I explain the physical requirements of the hardware position and ask if that would still be within his capacity to perform.  Because he was honest from the start, we don't end up with a situation where I've just hired someone that may not be able to actually perform the job task at hand.  Same falls under 'Old'.  'Single Mom' tells you upfront that there will very likely be occasional situations where she would have to call in/come in late/etc to take care of her kids if nobody was available to do so for her.  

Yes, I realize this situation is pretty much all remote work.  So why say disabled?  At the very least, it stops the smartasses that would just pipe up with "go apply at X in your area, lol".  Speaking purely as an individual, you have just convinced me that based solely on your attitude I would not want to do business with you.

SgtZinn - from a fellow vet, hattip and welcome to VPSB.  We're full up on staff at BuyVM, but if you ever have questions I'd be more than happy to share my knowledge in my downtime.


----------



## XFS_Brian (May 20, 2013)

Being a disabled vet means is not, by law, a reason to say that someone can't be hired. Trust me, I have come across a fair share of employers over the years that tired to day that I could not do the job that I was applying for cause I was deployed to Iraq and got hurt while I was there. Needless to say, I ended up with the job cause the law says they can not disqualify you because of that.

SGT Zinn, from one vet to another, thank you for your service. If you have any questions about anything, please let me know.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

I would like to say thanks to everyone for just showing the some LOVE. well my wife gets my love! lol i think hahaha


----------



## ryanarp (May 20, 2013)

I would like to say thank you for your service SgtZinn. You went and fought for my freedom and the freedom of my fellow brothers and sisters here in America. Our country is blessed to have people like you who are willing to serve with reckless abandon to the potential consequences when going to war.  God Bless you Brother. Honesty and Transparency is always the best policy


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> I would like to say thank you for your service SgtZinn. You went and fought for my freedom and the freedom of my fellow brothers and sisters here in America. Our country is blessed to have people like you who are willing to serve with reckless abandon to the potential consequences when going to war.  God Bless you Brother. Honesty and Transparency is always the best policy


I appreciate your motivating words!


----------



## ryanarp (May 20, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> I currently am in the US Navy, so I understand what you've gone through better than a lot of people out there...


Thank you as well Justin for your service in the military  We appreciate the service of everyone who serves our country.


----------



## 365Networks (May 20, 2013)

I am actually quite shocked someone would say something so inconsiderate! I hope you find what you are looking for and thanks for your service as well!


----------



## Sajan P (May 20, 2013)

What's so shitty about this country is that when kids go into the forces out of high school, and don't get the college degree, it makes it harder for them to get jobs.  The insanity in this is that the skills (I imagine) you pick up while overseas should be more attractive to employers than a college degree.

Anyway, good luck to the vets in here.

@SeriesN - Seriously dude.


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)

Sajan P said:


> @SeriesN - Seriously dude.


Huh? What?


----------



## XFS_Brian (May 20, 2013)

Sajan P said:


> What's so shitty about this country is that when kids go into the forces out of high school, and don't get the college degree, it makes it harder for them to get jobs.  The insanity in this is that the skills (I imagine) you pick up while overseas should be more attractive to employers than a college degree.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to the vets in here.
> 
> @SeriesN - Seriously dude.


You would think that but its not true. Unless you are a medic(or any medical field job), Military Police, or JAG (Military Lawyer), and some others. You can't find many jobs. Let me use my history in the Army for example.

I worked in Logistics thinking I could get a good warehouse job when I got out. I was wrong. They, employers, looked at me as if I was over qualified and would not hire me. Another example is we spent all the time that we can learning to drive all those big trucks but can't care that experience over. We have to still pay the $$ to get the schooling for a CDL and still pay to get the license. I can understand the paying for the license but for the schooling, come on now. I just spent 12 years driving a 2 1/2 ton truck or a 5 1/2 ton truck but I can't get a CDL to drive a dump truck unless I have been in some class.

Not to rant but this is some of the things that military people have to fight with.


----------



## Sajan P (May 20, 2013)

XFS_Brian said:


> You would think that but its not true. Unless you are a medic(or any medical field job), Military Police, or JAG (Military Lawyer), and some others. You can't find many jobs. Let me use my history in the Army for example.
> 
> I worked in Logistics thinking I could get a good warehouse job when I got out. I was wrong. They, employers, looked at me as if I was over qualified and would not hire me. Another example is we spent all the time that we can learning to drive all those big trucks but can't care that experience over. We have to still pay the $$ to get the schooling for a CDL and still pay to get the license. I can understand the paying for the license but for the schooling, come on now. I just spent 12 years driving a 2 1/2 ton truck or a 5 1/2 ton truck but I can't get a CDL to drive a dump truck unless I have been in some class.
> 
> Not to rant but this is some of the things that military people have to fight with.


That was actually pretty much my point, .


----------



## Eased (May 20, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> I would like to say thank you for your service SgtZinn. You went and fought for my freedom and the freedom of my fellow brothers and sisters here in America. Our country is blessed to have people like you who are willing to serve with reckless abandon to the potential consequences when going to war.  God Bless you Brother. Honesty and Transparency is always the best policy


Aw that was cute! You must think 9/11 was actually real then? Believe everything you see on TV? How many more *sheeple *do we have on the forums here?

And I agree with SeriesN on his comments.


----------



## jarland (May 20, 2013)

Looks like a good time to ask how to block disrespectful children. Some people can't help but make every thing that they do about hatred and nothing else.

Edit: There it is http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=ignoredusers

@SgtZinn Thanks for your service. I don't need to explain all of my personal philosophies and preferences to show some respect. That second sentence was an insult to others, to be clear.


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

365Networks said:


> I am actually quite shocked someone would say something so inconsiderate! I hope you find what you are looking for and thanks for your service as well!





ryanarp said:


> Thank you as well Justin for your service in the military  We appreciate the service of everyone who serves our country.


See this is the thing I don't like when people finish something with "...and I'm a vet" - the weird soldier-hero worship culture of America that implies that soldiers always must be thanked for their service.

I can't think of a single large military action by the USA after WW2 that would constitute "thanking" soldiers for "defending our freedom" - most wars since have just been about extending/maintaining America's sphere of influence. In that sense, I don't support our troops at all.

On the other hand, as fellow Americans, civil servants, and human beings, I am more than willing to support them by advocating for their benefits/healthcare/education and for helping them integrate back into society as civilians, even if it means raising my taxes.

I really wish everyone who writes or says some trite "I support our troops" statement would instead write to their senators and tell them to stop cutting veterans benefits, and maybe stop spending billions sending Americans off to kill foreigners and then making up for the budget shortfalls by slashing the fuck out of benefits for vets. Better yet, go volunteer at the VA or stop treating prospective employees who are vets like broken, shellshocked liabilities after telling them 'thanks for your service!'.

I'd bet most vets would prefer a smoother transfer into civilian life than whatever meaningless thing you can think of saying to them.


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

@jarland @365networks thanks for your kind words


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)

jarland said:


> Looks like a good time to ask how to block disrespectful children. Some people can't help but make every thing that they do about hatred and nothing else.
> 
> Edit: There it is http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=ignoredusers
> 
> @SgtZinn Thanks for your service. I don't need to explain all of my personal philosophies and preferences to show some respect. That second sentence was an insult to others, to be clear.



Dude, seriously? What does my comment have anything to do with hate? #_#


----------



## jarland (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> What does my comment have anything to do with hate?


 

Not you at all. I know you didn't mean it the way you came across.


----------



## Zach (May 20, 2013)

Offtopic: Is that you in your profile picture?


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

Zach said:


> Offtopic: Is that you in your profile picture?


No it aint i just thought it was cool using the prothetic leg as monopod with a sniper rifle


----------



## dominicl (May 20, 2013)

I commend you 


Good luck in finding something.


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2013)

@SgtZinn,  thanks for your service and sorry our leadership sent you to an undeclared war to be shredded.

I think it's good to see military folks in this industry and especially the 'disabled'.  I know it can nice to kick back on disability (if you can get it) and lounge.  But @SgtZinn isn't some washed up fading away type.

We need more good folks like this out there about disabilities and in the workforce.  Someone get this guy started with your company.


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2013)

Were you injured while serving? Didn't the US pass a law that you can't get medically discharged while serving? Why not stay but lighten your duties/stay off the field?

Don't take this the wrong way, respect for serving your country. I'm going in myself in July so just curious.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tactical (May 20, 2013)

Yea I had part of my left leg below the knee blown off in a IED blast. Then I have a 2in chunk taken out of my right femur held to get by titan plates. I had no choice in being medically retired.  8yrs of service. At least they do take of me and provided me with a really expensive prosthetic leg and mobility chair. Gave me a grant so I could get my house adapted for my motorized scooter. Plus I'm get my disability check from them so I wasn't totally left in the dark. Well the military will open ur eyes up and u have my up most respect for joining


----------



## Coastercraze (May 20, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Yea I had part of my left leg below the knee blown off in a IED blast. Then I have a 2in chunk taken out of my right femur held to get by titan plates. I had no choice in being medically retired.  8yrs of service. At least they do take of me and provided me with a really expensive prosthetic leg and mobility chair. Gave me a grant so I could get my house adapted for my motorized scooter. Plus I'm get my disability check from them so I wasn't totally left in the dark. Well the military will open ur eyes up and u have my up most respect for joining


Ah that sucks... My one friend is paralyzed from the neck down. He uses his chin to move his scooter.

What branch were you in?


----------



## vanarp (May 21, 2013)

Just curious whether any provider here has actually offered *@* a job that he is looking for?


----------



## shovenose (May 21, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Just curious whether any provider here has actually offered *@* a job that he is looking for?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 21, 2013)

Just saw this, wish I had a paying job open.

Is it possible that your college will apply credit for a internship?


----------



## Tactical (May 21, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Ah that sucks... My one friend is paralyzed from the neck down. He uses his chin to move his scooter.
> 
> What branch were you in?


I was in the marines


----------



## adamc (May 26, 2013)

Best of luck to you SgtZinn. I am also a left leg amputee, although I am amputated above the knee. Missing a leg isn't so bad, it's the constant phantom nerve pains that are torture! It's pretty cool to say you have a cyborg leg that costs more than a luxury vehicle


----------



## willie (May 28, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Anyone need any tech support help or have a internship. Im a disabled vet and just trying to find something to occupy my time. I don't have to be paided i just need something to do.I just want something to put on my resume. Nothing is going on in this po dunk town i live in texas. I currently attending school online for my bachelors in information technologies..


One suggestion (not trying to diss you, just a word to the wise): tech support work in IT mostly means answering written tickets, which means it works in your favor if you're careful with spelling and grammar in your initial post.  I saw "don't have to be paided", "I currently attending" etc. and I just felt sad.  Best wishes and I hope you find something.


----------

